# The Bay



## am_hammy (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been thinking about water lately and how much I need to go to large bodies of it again. There's something incredibly calming about them. I took this awhile back when spending time with my father. One of the prettiest sunsets I've ever seen over the Chesapeake Bay. Just wanted to share with you guys <3


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 3, 2015)

It's really easy to take for granted the fact that I live about 30 minutes from some of the best beaches in the world.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 3, 2015)

Ahh, I'm jealous. I gotta make a bucket list for beaches to visit in my lifetime. There's nothing like the Sea.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 3, 2015)

Lovely. Hope you get back to it soon, Ash. The water will always be there, waiting for you.


----------



## PatriciaLoupee (Mar 3, 2015)

As someone who only gets to see the ocean once every year, I couldn't help but smile while reading your words and gazing at this lovely picture, Hammy. 

The sea has the same soothing effect on me, I think it is due to how big and beautiful it is, and how small I feel that everything else is by comparison.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 3, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Ahh, I'm jealous. I gotta make a bucket list for beaches to visit in my lifetime. There's nothing like the Sea.



Meanwhile, I'll just get in the car and head to the Gold Coast for the day. The weather is supposed to be hot and sunny today so it'll be perfect!


----------



## LeeC (Mar 3, 2015)

If you need to cool off afterwards, there is still over four feet of snow on the ground here (and far from a record).


----------



## PiP (Mar 3, 2015)

Love this picture, am  The cloud in the foreground really gives the picture depth. The clouds seem to be almost floating just above the water. Sunset is my favourite time of day. I'd probably say the same about sunrise if I was up earlier!


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for checking this out! :glee:



LeeC said:


> If you need to cool off afterwards, there is still over four feet of snow on the ground here (and far from a record).



I've always wanted to be at the ocean when it snowed. I think it's a cool concept.



PiP said:


> Love this picture, am  The cloud in the foreground really gives the picture depth. The clouds seem to be almost floating just above the water. Sunset is my favourite time of day. I'd probably say the same about sunrise if I was up earlier!




Thanks PiP! I love when the clouds get like that, the pretty pastel glows of them are wonderful.

I've been up for a few sunrises and they are just as pretty. Sunsets make me content and sleepy, and sunrises make me feel refreshed and awake! ^_^



PatriciaLoupee said:


> As someone who only gets to see the ocean once every year, I couldn't help but smile while reading your words and gazing at this lovely picture, Hammy.
> 
> The sea has the same soothing effect on me, I think it is due to how big and beautiful it is, and how small I feel that everything else is by comparison.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Ahhh, only once a year? Such a bummer! Glad this made you smile ^_^


----------



## JadedHeart (Mar 18, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the vivid colors


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z (May 9, 2015)

Am I weird or does anyone else see a shark in the clouds?


----------



## neoaptt (May 9, 2015)

That reminds me of an image I created with terragen about 5 years ago. I enjoy your photograph.


----------



## Abby (May 9, 2015)

So beautiful!


----------



## Raleigh (May 26, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> View attachment 7822



jfkdajlfa

Ok, I really enjoy sky pictures and the sky over an ocean, sea, lake, pond, river, puddle... this is amazing! I really like the colors and the how there are five sets of different colors in the sky. I like how the sunset is reflecting on the water as well. Not that much clouds in the sky and it adds to how really good this pictures is. :3 awesome shot!


----------



## am_hammy (May 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments ^_^



Raleigh said:


> jfkdajlfa
> 
> Ok, I really enjoy sky pictures and the sky over an ocean, sea, lake, pond, river, puddle... this is amazing! I really like the colors and the how there are five sets of different colors in the sky. I like how the sunset is reflecting on the water as well. Not that much clouds in the sky and it adds to how really good this pictures is. :3 awesome shot!



Your enthusiasm makes me smile. Thank you a lot ^_^ I'm glad that you enjoyed taking a look. My favorite pictures are always of the sea and sky, and land too with mountains, but always the sea. Thank you again!


----------



## Raleigh (May 28, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Your enthusiasm makes me smile. Thank you a lot ^_^ I'm glad that you enjoyed taking a look. My favorite pictures are always of the sea and sky, and land too with mountains, but always the sea. Thank you again!



Oh yeah and no, thank you for showing us this awesome picture! I love landscape pictures. This might sound weird but whenever my family would go on road trips, my favorite part is to look out the window and see all the different landscapes or even the sky. And every once in a while I take out whatever camera I have and snap some pictures. I can stare out the window for hours and find it fun.


----------

